# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  C Frame Micro sẳp ra lò.

## mpvmanh

Thấy bác Mạnh Tưòng có con mini c frame,em cũng hi hửng làm theo.

Bộ XY table nguyên đai nguyên kiện made in Japan.





Bộ stepper motor size60 3N/M
Driver vexta 110v.

Tinh hình còn thiếu mỗi trụ̣c Z nữ̃a,bác nào có hú em phát hành trình 100mm.

Spindle 1,5kw +biến tầng Best đã có.

----------


## mpvmanh

Thêm it́ thông số nữa.

----------


## mpvmanh

Kiếm thêm stepper motor size17 gearbox làm trục 4th.

----------


## writewin

đầu kẹp 3 chấu đẹp quá, đường kính nó là bao nhiêu và bao nhiêu kg gạo thế ah

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng kết con 3 chấu kia, mà hình như bác chủ không ở VN thì phải...

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chủ ở VN lấy vợ sống bên Đức, làm việc ở Mỹ.... ham mê CNC hehehe.

----------


## vinhvoedu

con moto nhỏ xíu mà gì tới 3Nm vậy bác

----------


## mpvmanh

> con moto nhỏ xíu mà gì tới 3Nm vậy bác


em tra o catalog của Vexta thấy nó đề là 3.1N/M.
http://www.oriental-motor.co.uk/Prod...4631&dwn=artnr

----------


## mpvmanh

> Mình cũng kết con 3 chấu kia, mà hình như bác chủ không ở VN thì phải...


Em quê o Thái Bình, hiện tại đang sống o Đức.

----------


## mpvmanh

> đầu kẹp 3 chấu đẹp quá, đường kính nó là bao nhiêu và bao nhiêu kg gạo thế ah


Em nó đường kính 8cm, hàng chuyên dụng trong máy tien đồng Hồ. 
Hàng của Proxxon còn phải gọi nó bằng anh.
Lúc em mua nó la 80$

Read more: http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/141...#ixzz34p8pvK00

----------


## mpvmanh

> bác chủ ở VN lấy vợ sống bên Đức, làm việc ở Mỹ.... ham mê CNC hehehe.


Bác Nam có cái hộp số hành tinh+stepper motor khoảng 1:50 Mini nào không?

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số hành tinh thì không có nhưng Harmonic có luôn động cơ bước size 17 ( 5 pha) thích thì em thay thế con 2 pha anpha step vào cho bác luôn , loại không độ rơ , cốt động cơ 10mm , tì lệ 1:50 .... thì bác thích không ? hehehe


         Nhưng thấy mâm cặp phi 80 thi không xứng rồi , chỉ có 1 cái hộp số hành tinh của hãng harmonic , tỉ lệ 1:33, độ rơ cực nhỏ (1-3arcmin... hiện tại kiểm tra thì chưa xuất hiện độ rơ nhưng lý thuyết là có) , mặt bích con lăn , có thể gắn con bước của bác đang khoe 3N.m vào được, loại này cực kì cứng vững dư cho trục A cho bác.

----------


## mpvmanh

Đây là mông của em nó,hình như là phi 14 



Em thích sài size 17 nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh, chứ size to quá chiếm hết điện tích mặt bàn XY rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

tiêu chuẩn ren phi 16 mm , em có 1 cái rất phù hợp nhưng em không bán được vì đó là bộ phận cho trục thứ 5 sau này của em nên không nhượng được, chỉ có con harmonic cốt phi 10mm, 1:50 thôi.

----------


## mpvmanh

May quá vào kho tìm thấy cái này, không cần gearbox liêu có đưọc không các bác. Em sài size 57.

----------

nhatson

----------


## mpvmanh

Hôm nay đi chợ trời có thằng tây nó bán cái này có 15 nghìn vnd,thấy rẻ làm luôn 10 Pcs. Không biết làm công tắc hành trình có đưọc không các bác?







Made in UK. 9.6..55VDC: 200MA

----------


## duonghoang

Ui hàng Honeywell mà như bèo vậy bác, cái này xài tốt chỉ có điều hơi to thôi. Bác mua chỗ nào chỉ em với  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

bác này mua hàng bên Germany đó hehehee.  Cảm biến từ , giá quá rẻ, làm cảm biến hành trình cực kì ngon và chính xác. Nó có 3 dây, 2 dây nguồn , 1 dây chấp hành, khi bị tác động dây chấp hành sẽ có điện bằng mức với điện nguồn..... từ đây có thể điều khiển nhiều cơ cấu khác.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## CKD

> bác này mua hàng bên Germany đó hehehee. Cảm biến từ , giá quá rẻ, làm cảm biến hành trình cực kì ngon và chính xác. Nó có 3 dây, 2 dây nguồn , 1 dây chấp hành, khi bị tác động dây chấp hành sẽ có điện bằng mức với điện nguồn..... từ đây có thể điều khiển nhiều cơ cấu khác.


Không hẵn là như thế. Tùy theo loại PNP hay NPN mà có cách thức thừa hành khác nhau.

Vài sơ đồ đơn giản cho loại sensor 3 dây

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Ui hàng Honeywell mà như bèo vậy bác, cái này xài tốt chỉ có điều hơi to thôi. Bác mua chỗ nào chỉ em với


Thỉnh thoảng đi chợ trời có những đồ co khí của Germany giá chỉ bằng cốc caffe thôi.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## anhxco

dự ơns này đến đâu rùi an, bác show hàng cho e học tập với, e đang tính làm 1 con ạ

----------


## mpvmanh

> dự ơns này đến đâu rùi an, bác show hàng cho e học tập với, e đang tính làm 1 con ạ


Giờ em mới chạy máy cnc, vừa rồi đi tìm nơi gia công khó quá.. Nên tạm dừng 

Xau này em sẽ update từng chi tiet bên mục Máy tiện của MPVMANH, bác ạ

----------

